# Chauvet 901 & 1200 Gemmy 400W Trash Can & Other Chillers & HalloWeekends Fog Setup



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Chauvet 901 & 1200 Gemmy 400W Trash Can & Other Chillers & HalloWeekends Fog Setup*

I was working on Chauvet fogger and fog chiller videos for my Halloween DIY Yard Haunt channel and Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends videos. I combined them telling what I know about the fog setup they use.

This is really about my foggers and chillers not cedar point - in fact 90% of the footage is non-CPHW. It should stay in this fog machine forum. Not be moved to the non-viewed Cedar Point events forum. That won't help anyone. Especially me ;

I was also cross-promoting my yard haunt channel since it's that time of year and HalloWeekends fans don't know about it.

There's quite a variety of info in this one. I'm working on separate Chauvet and fog chiller and fogging cauldron 5 gallon bucket chiller vids for my yardhaunt200 channel. I have stuff from the past two years I haven't uploaded yet.


----------

